# How realistic are max weight capacities?



## Blake (Aug 29, 2015)

Let's use my 1542 for an example. 775 lb max load. 

The basics in that boat will weigh about 320 pounds. That includes a 150 lb motor, 30 lb gas, 50 lb trolling motor, two 40 lb batteries (cranking and trolling motor), 10 lb misc gear. 

After two 200 lb men are in it, that leaves only 55 lb left for gear. I'm pretty sure my floor and carpet weigh more than 55 lb....

So that means I'm over the max load capacity for that boat pretty much every time I fish with another guy? Can't be. 

I'm gonna weigh everything when I strip it down to paint it next week, then load it down to max capacity and see how much freeboard I still have when it sits in the water. It just seems like they are overly conservative with those numbers.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 29, 2015)

I sometimes wonder about the weight ratings and who makes the decision. I have a 12' canoe that is rated higher than a 14' Duracraft Jon I had at one time. To me it didn't make sense.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 29, 2015)

When you get to 776 pounds your boat will sink. #-o 
I'm sure the manufacturer has a safety factor in the rating. What that percentage is I don't know.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 29, 2015)

The manufacturer does the testing or calculations using USCG standards and/or methods. It is far from an exact science. And as you've seen, I've seen enough variances - or what otherwise seems odd to me - to make me go "Huh?" too.

Also note that the "assumed average weight per person" was raised from 160 to 185 pounds in 2012.

See: https://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/01/02/us/coast-guard-raises-assumed-average-weight-per-person.html?referrer=&_r=0

I'd also bet that corporate lawyers started getting more conservative in today's litigious society.

*So here's a question:*

If you had 5 people aboard a 1996 skiff, where the capacity plate states 5 people or 800-pounds capacity ... and the year is today ... can the USCG cite you for being overloaded?


----------



## momule (Dec 26, 2015)

I always get a kick out of people who are trying to get around a suggested weight limit that might help save their lives. The rules are there to give the boat manufacturer a way to limit their liability from the gross stupidity of a large number of people. If you don't care enough to be concerned yourself then I personally feel you should have the right to overload your boat all you want to. I can tell you that having unexpected waves coming over the side is when it's too late to be concerned.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 26, 2015)

More people in the boat means more people to bail.


----------



## jayp7365 (Dec 26, 2015)

As a former Coast Guard boarding officer I can tell you that we only worried about it if people were really overloaded or if there was an rescue involved. We didn't carry scales and never grew up at the carnival guessing people's weight. Most of us had common sense. The state patrols were more strict than us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 26, 2015)

use some common sense. do you really want to be pushing up against max capacity in 4 foot swells in a john boat ?


----------



## ADIBOO (Dec 27, 2015)

I wouldn't be in a jon boat in 4 foot swells to begin with.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Dec 28, 2015)

I would just load my boat on the side of caution, common sense.


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2015)

I personally would stay under the limit. I live in Mass, some lawyer would have a field day here if there was an accident and negligence on my part for having an overloaded boat.


----------



## Seon (Dec 28, 2015)

Capacity plate

Federal law requires single-hull boats less than 20 feet in length to have a capacity plate. (However, PWC and sailboat manufacturers are not required to attach a capacity plate.) Always follow the recommended capacity found in the owner's manual and on the manufacturer's warning decal. Never exceed these capacity recommendations.

_
Calculating Your Boat’s Capacity_

On boats less than 20 feet in length with no capacity plate, use the following rule of thumb to calculate the number of persons (weighing 150 lbs. each, on average) the vessel can carry safely in good weather conditions.

*Number of people = vessel length (ft.) x vessel width (ft.) ÷ 15
*
For example, for a vessel 18 feet long by 6 feet wide, the number of persons is 18 times 6 (or 108) divided by 15, which equals seven 150-lb. persons (or a total person weight of 7 x 150, or 1050 lbs.).


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 28, 2015)

ADIBOO said:


> I wouldn't be in a jon boat in 4 foot swells to begin with.


sometime it's unavoidable.most of us have been caught off guard.if you haven't,you're one of the lucky few.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 28, 2015)

Stay under. I am pretty sure the wight limit provided had a huge safety window


----------

